

We don't want no stinkin' website. - rokhayakebe
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jan2009/tc2009015_031412.htm

======
donaq
One of the comments on the article offers an opposing view:

Justin Feb 13, 2009 3:13 PM GMT

DO NOT listen to this guy! This article is nothing but the "opinion" of an
uninformed CPA. His opinions are supported by NO credible data. Here are
credible stats that completely refute Mr. Marks article: -73% of consumers use
search engines to find local businesses from which to buy (WebVisible/Nielsen
NetRatings, 2008) -Search engines are the first source to which consumers turn
to find local businesses (31%), ahead of even print yellow pages (30%). (TMP
Directional Marketing/comScore, 2008) -Over 77% of people said they were more
likely to make a purchase from an unfamiliar business with a quality Web site
than a poor Web site from a known business (WebVisible/Nielsen NetRatings,
2008) Mr. Marks, next time you are asked to write an article about anything
related to marketing, please do your research and support your opinions with
credible statistics.

